# Yellow River 7 Oct 16: Best trip of the year



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

A friend and I hit the river about 830 after some early morning hiccups. I decided to run up the river, way past Millers Bluff. I put the trolling motor down and fished about 5 minutes before the trolling motor slammed a stump and sheered off the trolling motor cotter pin. Well, I obviously left my tool box in the truck at the ramp, so I had to make the 30 minute run back down the river...:whistling: Anyways, after repairs, we finally started fishing around 10am, nice and hot by that time. But, the bass didn't mind. We landed 37 bass, 6 slab warmouths, a chain pickerel, and an estimated 12 pound bowfin. It was a really good day. Most of the damage was done on flipping worms and crawdad baits. This was my friend's first time ever bass fishing on a river and he held his own. The biggest bass came on a frog around 3 in the afternoon. I threw the horny toad onto the bank, brought it off and she slammed it but missed....i threw it right back in and she hit it again!!! That never happens in a tournament. I fought her through 2 sets of treetops before bringing her into the boat. We kept the bass to see what our 5 would've weighed yesterday and it would've been 9.37 pounds. Not a bad day on the river. Bass are biting, bream are biting, lots of people out there. Gonna try and go again Monday...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that's a monster grennel!!!! Ya'll had a smoking day!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm trying to upload pics from my go pro, but I keep getting the message I can't because I have security tokens missing.....


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Some nice bass


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Some nice bass


Can't believe you caught those wearing that Sub standard hat. A nice Alabama hat will increase your catch rate by 40% or more!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang! Those are some pigs


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! A 12# cotton fish. That's gotta be a record. Good day on the green fish too


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow afternoon, I hope to catch 5! Lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sure said:


> I'm going tomorrow afternoon, I hope to catch 5! Lol



I bet you can go it on the Yellow. From reports I'm getting bass are eating it up over here on the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What color worm did you use? Read somewhere on this forum that white Trick Worm was good in the fall, but couldn't find any at Walmart or Academy. I fished for 6 hours on the 1st and did not catch a bass. Was sick with a stomach bug yesterday.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a few more pics of last report to upload


----------

